# Found camera in dry box in Salida PP, 6-15-08



## geavis (Oct 14, 2004)

geavis said:


> Photos look like they are from a private raft trip on Brown's Canyon. Identify make of camera and what else was in the box and I'll get it back to you.
> Greg


Bump... I still haven't found the owner. Thank you.


----------

